# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 2 πολύμετρα ψηφιακά

## pas2007

Πωλούνται 2 πολύμετρα σε άριστη κατάσταση.
1) ANENG AN8002  17€
   Auto ranges
   True RMS
   550V protection in Resistance、Capacitance and Frequency ranges
   Large LCD display，MAX display 6000 counts
   Sample rate: 3 times per second
   backlight
   Data hold
   Polarity identification
   Low voltage indication
   10A high current and low current measurement
   Auto power off
   Main measurements：AC/DC Voltage, AC/DC Current, Resistance，Capacitance，    
    Diode and Continuity Testing，Frequency and duty cycle.
    * Frequency：1Hz to 10MHz
* Capacitance :10pF to 6000uF
* AC volts: 0.1mV to 750V
* DC volts：0.1mV to 1000V
* AC current：0.1uA to 10A
* DC current：0.1uA to 10A
* Resistance ：0.1Ω to 60MΩ
* Duty cycle：1% to 99%
Specifications：
Capacitance :10nF（±5.0+20）,100nF/1uF/10uF/100uF（±2.0%+5），1000uF/10000uF（±5.0%+5）
DC volts：600mV(±1.0%+10), 6V/60V/600V/1000V(±0.5%+3)
AC volts: 600mV(±3.0%+3)，6V/60V/600V/750V(±1.0%+3）
DC current：600uA/6000uA(±1.5%+3),60mA/600mA(±1.5%+3)，10A(±1.5%+3)
AC current：600uA/6000uA(±1.5%+3),60mA/600mA(±1.5%+3)，10A(±1.5%+3)
Resistance ：600Ω(±0.5%+3),6K/60K/600K/6M(±0.5%+2),60MΩ(±1.5%+3)
Frequency：5/50/500/5k/50k/500k/5M/10M (±0.1+3)
(9)Duty cycle：1% to 99%(±1%)
(10) Measurement mode: Double-integral style A/D transform
(11)Over range indication: OL
(12) Working environment: 0~40℃, relative humidity < 80%
(13) Supply power: 3V (1.5V AAA batteries * 2 Pcs)
2) ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ AlloSUN EM-8903. 17,00€
 RMAX: 20MΩ/KΛ 6 DCV MAX: 1000V/KΛ 5 ACV MAX: 750V
30€ και τα δύο

----------

